# Pipe Tip: Keep those vulcanite stems black



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

A good way to keep your vulcanite stems from oxidizing is when you finish your smoke, wipe a big of petroleum jelly on the stem. Wait about 5 minutes and lightly buff it off with a rag (I use a piece of an old t-shirt). The petroleum soaks into the little crevices of the vulcanite and simply prevents the oxidizing reaction. If you don't have any petroleum jelly laying around but you have some chap stick that works as well, because the main ingredient in chap stick is petro jelly. It's what I use. Why not? It goes on your lips anyway, so why not on your pipe stem? Hope this helps you all.

-Dillon


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll try that. I've tried the magic eraser/olive oil trick and it cleans the stems fine but the oxidation keeps coming back within just a few smokes. It must be too much for my modest intelligence but this sounds a lot easier.



dillonmcmurphy said:


> A good way to keep your vulcanite stems from oxidizing is when you finish your smoke, wipe a big of petroleum jelly on the stem. Wait about 5 minutes and lightly buff it off with a rag (I use a piece of an old t-shirt). The petroleum soaks into the little crevices of the vulcanite and simply prevents the oxidizing reaction. If you don't have any petroleum jelly laying around but you have some chap stick that works as well, because the main ingredient in chap stick is petro jelly. It's what I use. Why not? It goes on your lips anyway, so why not on your pipe stem? Hope this helps you all.
> 
> -Dillon


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I'll try that. I've tried the magic eraser/olive oil trick and it cleans the stems fine but the oxidation keeps coming back within just a few smokes. It must be too much for my modest intelligence but this sounds a lot easier.


I have a couple of stems like that. No matter what I do they oxidize in no time. Others stay clean for months.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I have a couple of stems like that. No matter what I do they oxidize in no time. Others stay clean for months.


I recently read that there are different grades of Vulcanite (pipe makers forum). Apparently there are some German versions that take a very long time to turn green/brown. I would hope that higher grade pipes would use the better Vulcanite .. but who knows.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

*For those without buffers*

Here is a product that removes, buffs, and preserves vulcanite stems; for those who don't have a buffer. I have not used this so I can't say how well it works from experience, but it is recommended by others smokers.

Walker Briar Works - Repairing Fine Pipes Since 1968

By the way, if you look at smokingpipes.com, you might note that most stems are listed as acrylic (even the black ones) There seem to be fewer and fewer makers who are using Vulcanite these days. Personally, I'm glad. I cannot stand the taste of oxidized rubber ... my saliva chemistry is such that any advantages of Vulcanite are completely insignifican't. In fact, I can taste a stem that is vulcanite ... even before it begins to turn green. Burn, sour, yuck.

For those of you who are looking for pipes, might want to keep an eye out as I am thinking of getting rid of all my pipes that have vulcanite stems. The upside is .. I will get to buy more pipes again.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: For those without buffers*



KinnScience said:


> Here is a product that removes, buffs, and preserves vulcanite stems; for those who don't have a buffer. I have not used this so I can't say how well it works from experience, but it is recommended by others smokers.
> 
> Walker Briar Works - Repairing Fine Pipes Since 1968
> 
> ...


I've got some of that stuff you linked above. IMO it doesn't work as well as the Brebbia stem polish which I didn't think worked very well at all. Maintaining a new stem and cleaning up a grungy estate are completely different matters.

Those pipes you're planning on selling........ you can have lucite stems made for them as some guys do. Simply send the stems to someone like Walker and he can fix you up.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I use Dunhill Stem polish. Works well. The chaff stick is apparently an old trick. And if it's an old trick it usually works...I find the best is to not let it build up to much, particularly on the bit.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> I find the best is to not let it build up to much, particularly on the bit.


Yes that's the key. This tip isn't so much for making a grungy stem nice again, but for maintaining a nice stem. And in my experience it does indeed work.


----------

